# Mucus and Blood



## LemaLema (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am new on this forum but I have struggled with IBS for about 20 years. Lately, I have had really bad flare ups (contraction type pain) with a lot of diarrhea. My doctor put me on buscopan and olestyr which has helped about 90% of the time. I have the odd time I get a bit of blood streaked mucus and I am wondering if it has happened to anyone else. Has it ever turned out to be more than IBS? My dr knows about this but we haven't looked further into it. I ask because this morning I had the worst cramps and diarrhea I have had yet. Once it all eased up I passed a bit of mucus and could just see little streaks of blood in it. I still don't feel great. My back is achy, my anus (sorry tmi) feels like sand paper and I am exhausted/scared to eat anything.


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

My doctor has told me mucus is very common with IBS. It is either caused from irritation or possibly infection. Blood streaked is a bit more worrisome but yours may be from simple irritation from all the diarrhea. With that said, IBD such as Ulcerative Colitis or Crohn's can cause bloody stools and mucus. Have you been tested for any infections, like ecoli, C Diff, etc? Colonoscopy to rule out IBD?


----------



## LemaLema (Sep 18, 2016)

It has been about 10 years since I had a colonoscopy so I am assuming that will be the next step again. I had a blood analysis done a few months back and everything was good. Nothing in my blood work to indicate infections, colitis, uc or crohns. I had the same blood work done 18 months ago around the time I first noticed a bit of blood and everything was normal then to. My dr did say any more blood and they would investigate further. My mom has uc and we have a small handful of people with crohns in my family so I know I need to watch. Most of the time the bit of blood shows up once after a bad round of diarrhea mixed in the mucus (such a small amount I wouldn't even notice if I didn't pay attention) and then I don't see it again for many months.


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

I had infectious colitis years ago and my blood work was fine surprisingly. However I had blood and mucus even with a regular bowel movement. I went a few months before I finally saw a gastroenterologist and he did stool samples which were also negative so he did a colonoscopy and found the infection. Biopsies were negative for everything else. I took Flagyl for two weeks and it cleared it up. I'd say if you aren't having worsening symptoms and it clears up then don't worry about it. However if you're ever in doubt see a doc. I just heard IBS doesn't cause blood. Maybe you have a fissure or internal hemorrhoid that gets irritated when you're in a flare and that's where the blood is coming from. All symptoms aren't textbook so keep that in mind. Hope you're better soon! Also a sitz bath or just soaking in a warm tub of water will soothe the irritated butt! I get that often when I have an IBS flare. It's the worst! IBS sucks!!!


----------



## LemaLema (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks.
I am going to make an appointment and see what the dr says. I feel fine today, took an extra dose of buscopan and olestyr as directed by my dr on bad days. My guts sound like the titanic moving through them but no cramps, no blood or mucus today. I really do think it is time for another colonoscopy. It seems like everything clears up on its own, but at the same time it also seems like every round gets worse than the one before. I honestly don't think I can handle cramps worse than this last round. I have given birth twice without medication and I could rate the pain of those cramps as very similar.


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear the cramps were so bad! Please keep us posted. It's a good sign the blood work was fine you had done not too long ago so that's some good news at least!


----------



## LemaLema (Sep 18, 2016)

Had a doctor's appointment today. She didn't say much other than maybe I had an irritation or pile. Since it stopped right away she isn't too worried and I am not going for anymore tests. I am a bit disappointed because this has happened a few times and I would like to get to the bottom of it.


----------

